# What brand of flavor to use.



## GerharddP (21/2/18)

Hey DIY experts.

Ive used local flavors almost exclusively for my diy needs up until now.

I need assistance. I want to get international flavors i.e. capella but I dont know what to get. I read conflicting posts about concentration of each brand etc.

What brand do you use and why do you use it?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mr. B (21/2/18)

The answer is subjective... for example TFA strawberry might work better in specific recipe over CAP sweet strawberry or the percentages might differ depending on the brand of concentrate. 

Another example is that some people might prefer FA Black Tea over TFA black tea. 

In general I use predominately TFA and CAP. INW and RF I would use on occasion and if the recipe requires it. 

What recipes do you plan on mixing?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Faheem777 (21/2/18)

Check out this brilliant guide by @RichJB.. he mentions some off the popular flavours to get from the international brands.

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/a-diy-primer.t44442/

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 2


----------



## GerharddP (21/2/18)

Mr. B said:


> The answer is subjective... for example TFA strawberry might work better in specific recipe over CAP sweet strawberry or the percentages might differ depending on the brand of concentrate.
> 
> Another example is that some people might prefer FA Black Tea over TFA black tea.
> 
> ...


Well I love my dessert mixes. Wasnt thinking of anything in particular but do love flavors like vanilla or ice cream etc.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## GerharddP (21/2/18)

Faheem777 said:


> Check out this brilliant guide by @RichJB.. he mentions some off the popular flavours to get from the international brands.
> 
> https://www.ecigssa.co.za/a-diy-primer.t44442/


Thanks a lot bud. Wish I saw that post a lot sooner

Reactions: Like 1


----------

